# Maker's mark



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

One of the aspects of woodworking that eludes me is the process or technique by which to label my work. Specifically, I'd like to design my own personal logo. I have sketched or doodled a few designs but nothing really hits home.

Thus, if you have come up with a personal logo that you brand or carve into your work, I'd like to see it.

What does it mean?
Why the design?
How do you apply it?

What ever I decide on for a logo, it has to be better than the one on this mallet.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Once I come up with something, I'd like to give this thing a try. The Shapeways branding iron just attaches to a Bic lighter


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for starting this, Scott. Like I mentioned on the other thread, I don't have my own logo yet, but here's one I really like. Gustav Stickley's:










I don't necessarily like the signature part, but I really like the joiner's compass.

Along these lines, Chris Schwarz has the layout square. Here it is engraved on his Stanley 5 (type 11):


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

I've always dug Mafe's subtle little square as seen here. I know there are better pics but I couldn't find one easily.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's Mafe's, which I edited slightly to make it appear a little clearer:


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Also noticed you changed the thread title:


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I've used this on pieces for my family. It's a somewhat stylized drawing of my g-g-grandfathers cattle brand. I have the actual brand as well, but wouldn't even try to brand with it - it's in such bad shape that it might kill a calf. - lol


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

I've never though of a logo, it would be cool but I'm not sure I could design something cool. I have thought about my signature being a secret compartment built into every project I make! But I never get around to incorporating it….


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

My avatar is my brand, my initials.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Mauricio, I'd love to see a hidden compartment in a cutting board. ;-)


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I wonder when Big Bertha's going to notice that picture..
Naughty but nice Scott !

;-)


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

I use a star in a circle, either by itself, along with my name, or as a replacement for the O in my last name, depending on the size of the piece and my mood. I have the star as a tatoo on my arm, a souvenir from my time in the navy!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Good point Brandon, a bacteria harboring compartment in a cutting board wouldn't work.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

The first picture is my maker's mark before sanding. Picture 2 is the brand I made from a square head bolt lots of years ago with only a hacksaw, file and dremel cutoff wheel. Picture 3 is a carving I did of my mark. I designed this mark back in 7th grade and have used it forever. My logo as you can see as my avatar I drew up about 30 years ago with what drafting tools I had at the time. Reciently I have thought about having it professionally redone.
MIKE


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Hairy and Mike T. - thats what I am talking about. I do note that you guys brand and not carve or stamp.

I thought about my stylized initials but am drawn more towards a graphic or symbol. As I write this I realize that I can also known as "the woodworker formerly known as Scott."

Mike P - do you have a pic?


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Every piece I've ever built has a few drops of my blood on it … somewhere.

So far … good enough for me


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I bought mine from *BRANDNEW.NET*

They did an excellent job for me, have been using it since 1998.

I spent a little more and bought the model that fits in the drill press, since I don't smoke and have no Bic.

*Only had one issue with it when I reached to turn the light on at the drill press I pushed the ON button and it wrapped the cord up pretty tight, luckily pulling it out of the wall.*

I now have the safety on the drill press removed, so light comes on but not power. 

Mine has *Jus' Fine Designs* and the phone number on it.

As an added touch, I always sink a Canadian penny just below the surface with the year that I made it.

And that way the client also cannot say it isn't worth anything…


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Randy, what do you mean by "sink a penny". I'd like to see a pic sans phone number.


----------

